# craigavon follicle scan on clomid



## bubbs112 (Jan 25, 2011)

well yesterday we had a follicle scan and had healthy 23mm follicle. doctor said i would ovulate in a day or two and to get down to business.

well i did an opk last night this morning and just there now and absolutley nothing! a faint line on all three but none any darker than the others! does this mean i wont ovulate?

i rang clinic and they said they will let me have day 21 bloods done next monday but im just so worried that it wont happen for me!

i got so excited yesterday thinkin this was it and as long as i was ovulating we would catch that egg at some point! now i dont think i will ovulate because eggs grow 1-2mm perday so if i dont ovulate until tomorrow then the egg will be between 26-28mm which is too big! what should i do help ladies!

mr heasley is fantastic and he gave me clomid 1st time im now on cd13 and according  to heasley i should ovulate today or follicle will grow too big! anyone got any experience of having a big follicle and not voulating or any advice in general??


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bubbs, I'm an ex patient of Mr Heasley and he is v good.  I also went through Clomid cycles at Craigavon and I remember reading somewhere at the time that opk doesn't work properly when on Clomid - must interfere some way.  If I were you I would forget about the opk and get down to some serious bedroom action as u never know!


----------



## bubbs112 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks tessykins! oh dont worry i have been lol  r u attending somewhere else now?


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bubbs, really hope things work for you pet.  We're currently inbetween things - we'd a frozen embryo transfer last May which didn't work - we've 9 frozen embies left so we plan to go for another one May/ June this year.  I'm just starting to get my head round it all again.


----------

